# Impresora DeskJet 3050 HP



## R-Mario (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola que tal, oigan tengo una enorme duda, fijense que tengo esta impresora la HP 3050 que usa cartuchos HP 122, bueno pues me recargaron los cartuchos de tinta, el negro no hubo problema, pero el de color ahora imprime mal, en el lugar del magenta pone el amarillo y en el amarillo el magenta, asi que me dije HUmmm se equivocaron rellenando, entonces busque en internet y que creen los colores estan bien, tengo los colores como se ven en la foto anexa, luego imprimo la hoja de prueba y lo mismo, estan invertidos los colores amarillo y magenta, alguna idea de porque haga esto, no se si sea cuestion de software o que paso aqui, los colores en el cartucho estan como en la imagen incluso en videos de youtube donde muestran como rellenarlos, concuerdan con mi cartucho de color, plis ayuda si alguien tiene una impresora del mismo modelo

Se me olvido ahi estan las imagenes


----------



## carlye31 (Ene 27, 2012)

estoy en las mismas y no se como resolver este problema


----------



## franc0 (Ene 27, 2012)

La mejor manera de resolver su problema es purgando los colores uno pur uno van sacando con una jeringa hasta que terminen y luego pongan un poco de agua destilada para lavar el interiro de los cartuchos hasta repitan esto hasta que el agua quede clara y pueden volver a cargar la tinta con sus respectivos colores eso es una buena solucion 
espero que les ayude...................


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 27, 2012)

A mi me pasó que me mezclaron los colores, quizás por fuera parece que están bien cargados, pero....
Te recomiendo que no recargues los cartuchos, si puedes llegar a comprar alternativos (no duran mucho, pero normalmente es mas barato que uno original), sería buena idea.

Saludos.

PD: Ojo con las limpiezas y recargas, algunos cartuchos se rompen.


----------



## carlye31 (Ene 27, 2012)

amigos ya los purgue y realmente no creo que sea el cartucho... y no se como resetearlo

y los colores no estan mezclados


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 27, 2012)

carlye31 dijo:


> amigos ya los purgue y realmente no creo que sea el cartucho... y no se como resetearlo
> 
> y los colores no estan mezclados



A partir de qué momento te empezó a hacer el problema, ya que la duda original fue cuando llevó a recargar los cartuchos.

Saludos.


----------



## carlye31 (Ene 27, 2012)

justamente asi fue yo misma los recargue, siempre lo he hecho y ahora es que da esta falla


----------



## franc0 (Ene 27, 2012)

tal ves esto te ayude intenta hacer esto 
Para hacer un soft reset
1. Pulse MENU
2. Simultáneamente presione y suelte el botón * y la tecla #
3. Pulse el botón <o> hasta que el mensaje de la ECA REINIT aparece en la línea 2 de la pantalla
4. Pulse el botón "check mark"
5. El proceso tomará alrededor de 2,5 minutos. La pantalla del panel de control va a cambiar un par de veces antes de venir READY.
6. Cuando aparezca Lista pulse CANCELAR


pero los muy H.... de P... has echos eso cartuchos con el fin de que la recarga se las mas baja de tinta no te queda mas que probar y me avisas como te fue


----------



## carlye31 (Ene 29, 2012)

amigo no entienfdo como hacer eso... no veo los botones que me indicas


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 30, 2012)

Carlye31, quizás ya sea época de cambiar los cartuchos, al ser recargado varias veces, éstos se deterioran.

Saludos, y sigue comentando para saber si ya solucionaste el problema, cómo, o si no lo has podido solucionar, qué cosas has hecho.


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 30, 2012)

están mal cargados, rebalsan tinta adentro del cartucho y se contamina los colores debajo, si los desarmas te vas a dar cuanta de que te digo


----------



## carlye31 (Ene 31, 2012)

buenas noches, saludos a todos, les comento mi odisea pero repare el mendigo cartucho!
1.- lo primero que hice fue purgarlos, es decir saque toda la tinta de los cartuchos y los volví a rellenar, entonces noté que la pagina de diagnostico seguía patrones distintos a la de ejemplo.

2.- luego desinstale la impresora (me dije nada es un error de driver) la volví a instalar y nada.
así que conseguí otro cartucho y lo probé, y adivinen este sirvió, la impresora funciono perfectamente.

3.-note que los colores invertidos en este caso (según el ejemplo de la pagina de diagnostico) eran el amarillo y magenta, así que se me ocurrió hacer lo único que me faltaba, destapar el cartucho (si así mismo) y cambiar las esponjas que contienen estos dos colores , y que creen tape el cartucho nuevamente y funcionoooo!!!!

hay que tener en cuenta que los cartuchos no llevan siempre la tinta en los mismos compartimentos (después de tanto carajazo me di cuenta de ello).
 espero les sirva de algo...


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2012)

carlye31 dijo:


> buenas noches, saludos a todos, les comento mi odisea pero repare el mendigo cartucho!
> 1.- lo primero que hice fue purgarlos, es decir saque toda la tinta de los cartuchos y los volví a rellenar, entonces noté que la pagina de diagnostico seguía patrones distintos a la de ejemplo.
> 
> 2.- luego desinstale la impresora (me dije nada es un error de driver) la volví a instalar y nada.
> ...



Se agradece profundamente tu aporte...
Algunas veces hay preguntas que quedan colgadas, y no se sabe si se pudo resolver, así que...


Saludos


----------



## adonarene (Ago 20, 2012)

bien pues ami me paso lo mismo ...me pintaba magenta en vez de amarillo ....y efectivamente .......los colores lo añadi mal !!!........donde le puse magenta ,...era el amarillo y donde le puse el amarillo puse magenta .......le saque toda la tinta con la geringa...y lave el cartucho ..con agua de garrafon ......hasta sacarle el color ......como fue eso .....pues llene la geringa con el agua y empeze a meterle el agua ...no pasa nada con el circuito .....asi haganlo con confianza ......despues le saque el agua sobrante al cartucho ....con la misma geringa ...y empeze a meter los colores ........y asi de esa forma .........tendra el famoso amarillo hijo su chinfloy....jaja


----------



## fedenah (Dic 28, 2012)

Lamento decirles que hay dos cartuchos HP 122 y se cargan de distinta manera.. 
Lo ideal es apoyar suavemente el cabezal en una servilleta de papel y ver la posición de los colores! o meter una aguja (no hasta el fondo) y ver de que color sale.
Claro esta que tiene que haber un poco de tinta!

Fuente:


----------



## Inklaser (Ago 13, 2013)

Esto es algo muy comun, lo que debe suceder es que los filamentos del cartucho se encuentran tapados, esto impide la distribucion correcta del color y da como resultado el caso que comentas


----------



## hytf (Nov 18, 2017)

Encontré algo que pueda funcionar y es un método donde desbloquea momentáneamente la impresora dando así que se puede imprimir y fotocopiar, cabe aclarar que no es una solución perfecta pero por lo menos ayuda, les invito que miren este video


----------

